# shark bait yaking question



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill be doing some sharking around oak island this summer. Just wondering how far your taking ur bait out. Ive got a 6/0 so that may be my limiting factor. Also i assume u place your baits at dusk or just befor dark.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Down at ocp we just run them out any where from 50 yds to past the weather buoy.


----------



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok thx. So thats about 100 to 150 yrds. From the sand. Thx. Hey btw how often do u visit ocp. We have a house down there maybe we could meet up


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

We are looking to do some shark fishingn this summer also, still learning. Maybe we could meet up in OI (or in CLT for that matter)
PM me if interested


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I do some at Fort Fisher and OKI and I run the bait out depends on what the fish finder shows (depth Changes) or how I feel. I was yaking out bait one day around 300yds and looked back when I got back on the beach and saw 3 different nice sharks right in the edge of the last breakers ridding them. Ya never know when I'm there where they will be. Only draw back to really distant drags is reeling all that back in when nothing is bitting....lol


----------



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

I heard that. Im thinking 200 yrds max for my setups


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I would go out 150-200, for one simple reason. Further isn't necessary in SENC, and nearer you may as well cast.

I've hooked a lot of freight trains closer than 100yds.


----------

